# Shell Vacations club Point ?



## myip (Mar 8, 2007)

How many shell vacations club points need to book Drop Anchor for a harbor Vacation in San Diego, Kauai coast Resort at BeachBoy, Vino Bello resort and Kona Coast Resort?

Thanks,
maria


----------



## re991 (Mar 11, 2007)

Go to the Shell web site at: 

http://www.shellvacationsclub.com/

Login and select points chart on the left.

The points for these resorts for a week vary from 2,300 to 9,050 depending upon the season, unit size and resort.  The point values vary significantly from resort to resort.  I believe that Shell can change the points required from time to time, so these may be adjusted in the future.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 14, 2007)

Denice had a post with the link to the shell point chart for anyone not yet a shell owner. 

 shell point chart


----------



## eal (Jan 24, 2013)

This is just a list of some Shell resorts.  Is there a points chart available that non-owners can see?


----------

